# Harrisonburg, VA Show Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB got BOB both days at Harrisonburg for 2 GCH points. She showed great in group but did not place. Todays group judge did look a lot at her, oh well it was a tough group as always.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on BOB and a couple points


----------

